# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Kripparrian 72 Hour Ban; "Advertising an Exploit"

## Unicorn

Thought I would share this video. As many of you probably know Kripparrian is an avid stream and decided to pick up guild wars 2. He hit 80 quickly and decided to partake in this (Quick gold (made 26g in minutes)) "exploit." He made a whopping 8 GOLD from this, nothing compared to the people that have been supposedly doing it since release, making 100+ gold. Anyways, without further ado, here is the video.




The actual footage of him getting banned starts around the 7:00 minute mark.

EDIT:




> People just complained on Reddit, now he's permanently banned. ****ing joke by ANet, publicing the ban on reddit and changing the time from 72h to permanent

----------


## kingdomofsteel

That's what you get when you are stupid enough to STREAM an exploit... I wonder what exactly was he thinking.

----------


## DarkLinux

Thanks for the share, that guy gets world 1st of everything lols XD

----------


## TooPro.

Can't stand this guy, glad he got banned.

----------


## Nikentic

People just complained on Reddit, now he's permanently banned. ****ing joke by ANet, publicing the ban on reddit and changing the time from 72h to permanent

----------


## grusin

wow really ? do you have a link for it ?

----------


## No_LiMiT

mesiance comments on Permanently Banned for buying a few 21 karma weapons last night.
Note to self, don't use any exploits in this game! Glad I didn't uh

----------

